
Visualising your social networks - breily
http://www.newscientist.com/blog/technology/2008/05/visualising-your-social-networks.html
======
dnaquin
Wasn't this a feature in the early facebook?

~~~
muerdeme
Yeah, but it got too expensive for them once they started letting us riffraff
in.

